# Kona 2014 Sneak peak



## NoStyle (5. April 2013)

Hatte es schon woanders gepostet ...
Hier scheint ein neues Kona am Start zu sein. Da Reifen und Bremsen geblurred sind lässt sich schlecht sagen, ob das 26 oder 650B ist. Im Video scheint es nach 650B auszusehen, aber das kann auch täuschen. Mal schauen was an Info noch kommt ...
Gefällt mir spontan sehr gut!







Auf dem Trail:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RavVg52NKE4"]VOTE for Sandy Ridge - BELL Built Grant - 2013 Oregon Enduro Finals - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Fl!p (5. April 2013)

Find ich optisch nicht sehr ansprechend. Soll das das neue Process sein? Das aktuelle schaut viel besser aus. Vielleicht wird das ja der E65 von Kona, aber noch finde ich die aktuelle Designlinie viel schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (6. April 2013)

Naja satori ist ja auch eigenständiges Design aber so ganz mag es mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Enginejunk (8. April 2013)

der hinterbau schaut sehr gut aus und der ganze rahmen wirkt ziehmlich filigran, mich würde mal das gewicht interessieren. 

aja, KonaEurope war auch noch nicht wieder online, ich hoffe doch ihm ist im "urlaub" nix passiert?


----------



## KonaEurope (8. April 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> der hinterbau schaut sehr gut aus und der ganze rahmen wirkt ziehmlich filigran, mich würde mal das gewicht interessieren.
> 
> aja, KonaEurope war auch noch nicht wieder online, ich hoffe doch ihm ist im "urlaub" nix passiert?




Back in action.
Nichts passiert, nur ein Grippe hat mir erwischt!

Uber dieses rad, kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. 

Aber hier ein kurze edit vom Enduro Wochenende in Belgien:

https://vimeo.com/63395311


----------



## Enginejunk (8. April 2013)

das video sieht nach ner menge spass aus... meine dame ist gestern zum 1.mal mein stinky gefahren, jetz versteht sie warum man damit im gelände schnell fahren kann.... den ganzen tag mit Barry (ist mein hund, irish setter) den berg hoch und runter. 

danach hiess es nur: schatz, du brauchst jetz auch ein fahrrad....  

 @KonaEurope:
freut mich übrigens das nix passiert is, aber die grippe macht hier echt die runde.... meine dame wollte mich K.O. schlagen sollte ich aufs bike steigen wegen fieber und grippe... (habe ich trotzdem gemacht)

tja, dass Entourage reizt mich, aber ich shredder lieber bergab, also das operator. 
von daher meine frage: gibt es immer nur die eine farbe? also das operator supreme oder das normale bezahlbare operator? wunschfarbe gegen aufpreis gibts nich, oder? (DAS wäre mal was! da würde ich sogar en paar monate warten) 


ansonsten: schön dassde wieder hier bist... p.s.: welcher von den bikern in dem video biste denn...?


----------



## KonaEurope (8. April 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> das video sieht nach ner menge spass aus... meine dame ist gestern zum 1.mal mein stinky gefahren, jetz versteht sie warum man damit im gelände schnell fahren kann.... den ganzen tag mit Barry (ist mein hund, irish setter) den berg hoch und runter.
> 
> danach hiess es nur: schatz, du brauchst jetz auch ein fahrrad....
> 
> ...




Rahmen sind ja immer noch in Operator Grun und Supreme Operator Black erhaltlich. 
Du kannst aber dein rahmen umlackieren lassen, bei ein Kona certifizierte lackierer wie www.unlimitedcolors.nl ohne die garantie zu verlieren. 
Bei diese leute ist wirklich alles moglich. 

Im video bin ich nicht in aktion, bin der starter


----------



## Enginejunk (8. April 2013)

@KonaEurope: das man den rahmen nich in ein sagen wir mal, 3 farben  wählen kann ist schade. 

gäbe es das Operator in kawa-grün oder weiss würde ich garnich überlegen und mir eins kaufen. 

aber so, von einer firma umlackieren lassen kostet geld, und das nicht zu knapp. klar, kona will sichergehen das beim strahlen oder beizen der rahmen nich beschädigt wird, is auch logisch....  daher auch die lebenslange garantie.


----------



## Fl!p (9. April 2013)

"But Iâm also looking forward to 2014, because thereâs a lot in the pipe that will blow you away." - Chris Mandell, Pinkbike Interview

Wird sich auch was am Process Ã¤ndern? Lohnt es sich zu warten? Mein Dawg wÃ¼rde es noch ne weile machen...


----------



## Fl!p (18. April 2013)




----------



## ckingpin (23. April 2013)

dieses Modell finde ich auch ziemlich gut:
http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...rator-disc-super-jake-sea-otter-2013-37128/17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (28. Mai 2013)

Geürchten zufolge soll es auch eine "Plastik"-Version geben.

Meinen Geschmack trifft es leider nicht. Process FTW!


----------



## a.nienie (28. Mai 2013)

genau das process als 29er  ltw.


----------



## Fl!p (28. Mai 2013)

29er :kotz:


----------



## a.nienie (28. Mai 2013)

war nur billige provokation.

wobei ... mich stört 650b viel mehr, auch wenn es historisch (randonneure) sowie technisch genug pro argumente gibt.


----------



## KonaEurope (11. Juli 2013)

Also, die erste details sind da. 

http://www.dirtragmag.com/webrag/kona-announces-big-changes-2014-lineup

Preisen, gewichts angaben und lieferterminen folgen spater naturlich.

Sonst noch Fragen?


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juli 2013)

irgendwie zündet da aber auch gar nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (11. Juli 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Sonst noch Fragen?



26" nur noch bei den Gravity Bikes? Schade. 

Ich will den 2013er Process DL  Rahmen in M


----------



## ketis (11. Juli 2013)

Also 26" hätte ich es mir angeschaut. ...  will zur not lrs tauschen können. ...


----------



## paulimausi (12. Juli 2013)

Wird es 2014 kein Cadabra mehr geben?


----------



## KonaEurope (12. Juli 2013)

Kein Cadabra mehr, die neue Process line hat alles was mann so braucht in Enduro/AM gebiet. 

Kein 26'' Process. Glaub mir, die 650b version ist sicher nicht weniger agil, und die grossere rader sind hölle schnell auf steinpassagen und wurzeln. 
Flip, bist du mal 650 gefahren?

Der Process 111 muss mann ein bisschen sehen wie ein Full Suspension Honzo. 
430-er Kettenstrebe! Woooay!


----------



## Enginejunk (12. Juli 2013)

das process 154 DL sieht schick aus, und gleich mit variostütze, sehr schön. 

wie siehts denn aus mit dem entourage und dem operator?


----------



## Fl!p (12. Juli 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Kein 26'' Process. Glaub mir, die 650b version ist sicher nicht weniger agil, und die grossere rader sind hölle schnell auf steinpassagen und wurzeln.
> Flip, bist du mal 650 gefahren?



Nein bin ich nicht. Ich finde das 650B nicht notwendig ist. Ausserdem darf ich dann wieder nen neuen Laufrdasatz kaufen. Naja, am ende läufts wohl darauf hinaus, das ich mir doch eins hole.
Warum ist Kona wieder von andonisierten Rahmen hin zu den lackierten? Da sieht man jeden kratzer. 



Enginejunk schrieb:


> wie siehts denn aus mit dem entourage und dem operator?



Bilder vom Operator gibt es weiter oben, einfach hochscrollen.


----------



## Enginejunk (12. Juli 2013)

Fl!Bilder vom Operator gibt es weiter oben schrieb:
			
		

> ja, die sind allerdings vom cfk bike, würde mal die farben der alu-version sehen wollen.


----------



## Fl!p (12. Juli 2013)

Spätestens zur Eurobike wirst du die Komplette 2014er Produktlinie sehen. Bis dahin musst du dich halt noch gedulden.


----------



## KonaEurope (12. Juli 2013)

Entourage bleibt fast gleich, nur jetzt Neon Grun, Operator DH in alu heisst ab jetzt Park Operator, mit ein Domain statt Boxxer, aber auch ein bessere preis, farbe Matt Blue. 


Auch neu ist die Ruckkehr von REYNOLDS Tubing beim Honky Tonk, Paddy Wagon, Unit und Explosif!

Mehr bilder aus der showroom hier:

http://www.velovert.com/information/7275/matos-2014-kona-fait-peau-neuve-


----------



## paulimausi (12. Juli 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Kein Cadabra mehr, die neue Process line hat alles was mann so braucht in Enduro/AM gebiet.



Außer ein MagicLink!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feanor90 (13. Juli 2013)

Welche Farbe wird das Unit haben ? Was bringt der Reynolds Rohrsatz ?


----------



## KonaEurope (15. Juli 2013)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Welche Farbe wird das Unit haben ? Was bringt der Reynolds Rohrsatz ?




Reynolds ist halt ein qualitatsname, schonere verarbeitung, bessere gewicht steifigkeits verhaltnis... 

Unit wird Grau/Blau in 2014, schau mal hier:

http://www.konaworld.com/unit.cfm


----------



## Feanor90 (15. Juli 2013)

die Website sollte nochmal ueberarbeitet werden naechstes jahr ist 2014 nicht 2015 

http://www.konaworld.com/process_153.cfm


----------



## Fl!p (15. Juli 2013)

Die ganze Seite wurde angepasst inkl. 2014er Modelle. Gefällt mir. 

Ist schon bekannt welche Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen sein werden und wieviel die kosten werden?


----------



## KonaEurope (15. Juli 2013)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> die Website sollte nochmal ueberarbeitet werden naechstes jahr ist 2014 nicht 2015
> 
> http://www.konaworld.com/process_153.cfm




Danke, 1 gratis bier auf der Eurobike gewonnen damit!


----------



## Fl!p (15. Juli 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Danke, 1 gratis bier auf der Eurobike gewonnen damit!



Wenn man Fehler findet bekommt man ein Gratis Bier? Challenge Accepted...
Beim Paddy Wagon stehen Sonderzeichen statt umlaute...
Beim Supreme Operator sollte es unten wohl heissen "Süppchen gekocht" und nicht "Püppchen gekocht".


----------



## Feanor90 (15. Juli 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Danke, 1 gratis bier auf der Eurobike gewonnen damit!



wann und wo ? Wuerde mich aber mit son Hut vom letzten Jahr zufrieden geben... der war cool


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Juli 2013)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> wann und wo ? Wuerde mich aber mit son Hut vom letzten Jahr zufrieden geben... der war cool


 hut? Was fürn hut?


----------



## Feanor90 (16. Juli 2013)

> der Radstand bleicht hoch)


 wuerde ich vlt auch noch aender auch die Process 153 Seite 

http://konaworld.com/process_153.cfm  also fuer nen Process 153 wuede ich euch die Seite auch noch mal ueberarbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ckingpin (16. Juli 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Danke, 1 gratis bier auf der Eurobike gewonnen damit!



Ich finde die Text Codierung stimmt an einigen Stellen immer noch nicht, z.B. bei den MTB Race Light Bikes.
Was mich interessiert, bei Major Jake erwähnt ihr das Super Jake - wann kommt das denn und wann gibt es dazu mehr Infos?
Ansonsten vermisse ich das Red Zone für 2014?? War es zu teuer?
Das Process 111 DL finde ich geil, aber knapp 6 TEUR - wow!


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Juli 2013)

Gibts ne Info zum Rahmengewicht des Process 111?
3500Eur als Einstiegspreis sind leider ziemlich heftig. Die Ausstattung ist sicher etwas besser als bei den üblichen Einstiegsmodellen, aber attraktiv ist das ganze so noch lange nicht.


----------



## Feanor90 (19. Juli 2013)

> Mit einem unglaublichem Komponenten-Paket beladen; Shimano-Bremsen, ein 2X7 Schaltwerk



Ändert mal des 2X7 das sorgt für Verwirrung...


----------



## Feanor90 (20. Juli 2013)

Gibs das Big Unit diesmal in der EU?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (20. Juli 2013)

2014 gibt es kein Big Unit mehr


----------



## Feanor90 (20. Juli 2013)

ah einmal verklickt...tja ist schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feanor90 (21. Juli 2013)

uhh ich hab auch anscheinend mit dem Hei Hei eines der letzten Scandium Rahmen bekommen


----------



## olson (22. Juli 2013)

Servus,

weiß man schon was für eine Dämpferlänge das Process hat?


----------



## KonaEurope (24. Juli 2013)

olson schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> weiß man schon was für eine Dämpferlänge das Process hat?




Proces 111
  44mm -   1.75"   184mm -   7.25" 

Process 134
  50mm -   2"   190mm -   7.5" 

Process 153 
  57mm -   2.25"   200mm -   7.875" 

angaben sind:
Hub
Eye to eye length


----------



## Feanor90 (24. Juli 2013)

Warum verbaut kona kein scandium mehr?


----------



## KonaEurope (24. Juli 2013)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Warum verbaut kona kein scandium mehr?



Doch!

Auf Hei Hei Hei, Cinder Cone und Big Unit haben wir Scandium!


----------



## Feanor90 (24. Juli 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Big Unit haben wir Scandium!



Big Unit dieses Jahr auch in D verfügbar ?


----------



## olson (24. Juli 2013)

@KonaEurope

Danke für die Info.
Wäre schon gewesen, wenn das 153 ein 216 Federbein gehabt hätte.
Aber dennoch macht es einen guten Eindruck. Werd es mir mal geanuer ansehen müssen,...


----------



## horst77 (26. August 2013)

...magic link ist dann wohl auch geschichte?


----------



## ckingpin (27. August 2013)

Warum wird das Super Jake eigentlich so versteckt auf der Homepage gezeigt? Und was soll es kosten?


----------



## zymnokxx (7. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> genau das process als 29er  ltw.


nun 5 Jahre später verfügbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (7. März 2018)

un das geniale 167 eingestampft. un nu sieht das 165 aus wie billige massenware. toll.


----------

